# Cabinet for Rs 3k



## anasahmad17 (Feb 2, 2014)

As the  title says please suggest a cabinet for Rs 3k can extend to Rs3.5k

Should have front USB 3.0 ports
Transparent side if possible.. 

Buying online (Snapdeal, Flipkart) or Nehru Place New Delhi..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2014)

extend a little bit and get antec gx 700 at around 4k. worth the price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2014)

Cooler Master N300 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## anasahmad17 (Feb 3, 2014)

I can extend to 4k final... the antec gx700 is around 4.5k on snapdeal with free shipping.

Any other option within 4k? Merc Alpha isnt available without free shipping


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2014)

you can get it from mass computer systems in nehru place.


----------

